# Apple/ Elderflower



## dizzyswimmer (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a oaked Apple /Elderflower that is clearing now that seams like it will be real good. I used a full bodied apple recipe from Jack Kellers website and modified it. It will be a while before the final verdict is in. But it looks promising.



6 gallon pure apple juice (no preservatives) 

30 grams of toasted oak
1 oz of dried elderflowers

6 lb. granuated sugar 
9 tsp. acid blend 

1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 

1-1/2 tsp tannin 

6 crushed Campden tablet 

Champagne yeast and nutrient 

Put juice, sugar, crushed Campden tablet, pectic enzyme, acid blend, tannin , elderflowersand oak into primary fermentation vessel. Stir vigorously to dissolve solids and cover. After 24 hours, add yeast and nutrient and cover. Stir daily. When S.G. reaches 1.040 (3-5 days), rack into secondary fermentation vessel and fit airlock. Rack again after 30 days and again after two months. When wine is clear, rack again and bottle. Taste after six months.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like a winner. I am guessing the 30 grams of oak was either the dust or fine chips correct and not cubes? The dust or chips in the primary are perfect. I do love a good apple wine. Keep us posted on its progress and how it turns out.

Smurfe


----------



## Luc (Jan 28, 2007)

Last year in January I made 20 liters (25 bottles) of apple wine.

I know apple wine must age for at least one year  
Nevertheless we drank a lot of it last summer.

Apple wine is a real winner for hot summer evening pick-nic's when it
is chilled.

I still have some bottles left and a new batch of 20 litres clearing at this moment.  

I think yours will be even better because of the elderflower. 

Luc


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Jan 28, 2007)

Smurfe, I did use the oak dust. I have found it works good in the primary as well. I could smell the oak very well when I racked it into the carboy.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds great. I use the dust or the fine chips in the primary myself on most country wines. I mix them up just like a kit wine and it works pretty good. I think the only ones I didn't were blueberry and blackberry where I oaked them in the secondary with some staves.

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Jan 30, 2007)

Dizzyswimmer - Elderflower and oak with apple may be a nice touch, I'm very curious. 
We do need to know how it goes. Do taste it along the way and tell us your findings!


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Jan 30, 2007)

Will do . I need to rack it in a few days, I'll have a little taste then.


----------



## sweetcheeks (Mar 14, 2010)

I am preparing for the spring harvest of elderflowers. Your recipe sounds delicious. How did it actually come out?


----------

